# Colonoscopy during menstruation



## lacygrace5 (Sep 2, 2010)

So at the tender age of 24 I am finally getting a colonoscopy/endoscopy. Despite my nervousness, I've been in so much pain I'm more than willing...I actually wish it was sooner so (crosses fingers) I know what's wrong. I just realized I'm due for my period two days after the scheduled procedure. I'm not usually early, but if I am, will they still take me? I'm going to try to call again tomorrow to ask because I couldn't get through today. I would have thought they would have brought that up if it was a factor when I was scheduling it though?! Anyone ever have this issue?


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, I am 22 and I am having a colonoscopy on Friday and my period has just started today. I was also due 2 days after the test but for the first time in YEARS my period has come early.Apparently it is ok as long as you tell the doctor but I just wondered what they told you and also how your test went? Did you have a colonoscopy AND endoscopy or just the first one?Can't believe I'll have the cramping from the laxatives and the cramping from my period to contend with, I am so scared!


----------

